# 4mnth Female half bengal Bengal kitten weeing & pooing everywhere



## Rachel87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Guys i really need some advice, from day 1 my 4 month old half bengal female keeps weeing on my bed in the same spot( i got her when she was 8weeks) i have gone through so many duvets its unbelievable as the ones i have you can not wash! she also likes to poo in the bath on a regular basis i keep putting water in the bath so she doesnt do it but i cant do it forever... i thought it may have been a teritorial situation as i have 2 other cats (2males) they all get on fine, lovly infact but im drawn away from this conclusion as my friend has wanted her from day one & has been dieing to get a kitty, & as i thought it would never end in my house with the teritorial situation i said she could have her for a trial period to see how things went... Id never want to give her up but if she was happier being with such a close friend who i see on such a regular basis i could love with that... BUT... It hasnt worked well at all when they got home she showed her tray reguraly an she used it once then in the morning my friend woke up to wee an poo everywhere! So it cant be a teritorial situation can it? my friend has no animals at all! Im having her back & am going to persist with trying different things to help and get this right but im just so confussed as to whats going on & i love her i dont want to get her re homed but i dont no what to do please help x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would first suggest a trip to the vet to ensure she has no water infection or other medical problem - though I do suspect this is more behavioural.

You may need to go back to basics. Confine her to one room with her food, toys and litter tray. 

I don't know how many litter trays you have at the moment but if you have 3 cats I would suggest at least two. If the one you have is open; try a covered tray. May be worth changing the type of litter too - it may be that she doesn't like the feel of the litter you are using. If you are using non clumping then try a clumping or wood pellet. Make sure the trays are in a quiet out of the way place.

Invest in a couple of Feliway plug in diffusers.

I am sure someone else will offer some suggestions.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I agree totally with the above...I think Tje ( who is very experienced in these matters ) always seems to advise limiting the cat to a small room to retrain the litter tray habit.
One point to make though is that I think the rule is One tray _per cat_ and _one extra_


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

All good advice given 

Did she come from a good breeder? I would suggest you ring them for a chat and ask what kind of litter they used, also tray type.

DO take her tot he vet s suggested. A friend had a cat with similar problem and sadly she did have medical problems 

Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

When one of mine was weeing & pooing all over the place my last resort was to have 4 litter trays which I placed in front of the TV in a line. I filled each one with a different texture of litter. The one I had been using (Oko plus) which I loved, then I chose a more sandy texture (Moonlight Pura), a wood based one and then a gravel type one (can't remember which). I could then see who was using what all the time I was looking at the TV!!  It was quite interesting watching them all choose actually. They all preferred the Moonlight Pura which is what I'm still using now. Once I changed the litter he started using it.

Good Luck! It can be extremely frustrating as there as sooo many reasons why this is happening. Process of elimination is the only way I'm afraid :eek6:

~x~


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

At the rescue home where i volunteer, the majority of bengals who come in are in trouble because they won't stop pooing in the bath! weird.


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

My Pixie Bob used to regularly wee in the bath and the basin - right over the plughole???


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Do you use bleach in the bath/basin??? The smell seems attractive to some cats.


----------



## Rachel87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Guys Thank you so much for your replys its so great to be able to come on here & talk to other cat owners, i love my cats so much x

Well me & my boyfriend are going to take her to the vets this weekend & see if its a problem in that area. when confining them to a room with just a tray, toys & food how long do you usualy do this for?

I have one really large tray, then a average size tray, i brought a third yesterday so i now have 3. I use the wood pellet cat litre as i find its better for odur & i guess you all no to well some cat litres just stink even if there clean & theres one wee! the other cats seem to be happy with it & she will use the tray! i see her go in it! & do wees an poos but then she'l still go and do the wee on the bed an poo in the bath...

Where do you get these defussers from & how much are they roughly i herd they are very expensive but i guess anythings worth a try when it comes to your pets.

She never came from a percific bengal breeder! to cut a long story short me & my fella went to a bbq at my friends mums... Her neighbour had a 1 kitten left from a recent litre.
We went to see her next door... She had bengal cats everywhere... i could see the adults were bengal... I could see that all was not good tbh & i didnt want to leave the kitty in such a horrid home!
So just had to take her home with me! I wanted to give her a nice life & tbh could see that she definetly wouldnt be having one living there!
It was jsut disgusting... 
When i got her home she was riddled something silly with fleas so i de-flead & wormed her & sorted her out but its only recently im wondering if she could have a tummy upset when i think about the home she came from.

I asked my friends mum to go & ask for her number & explain the situation & the lady has 18 kittens to get rid off now & apparently its a bad state she said she would have her back only if i take 5 kittens home!!!! Can you believe it aye.
Well im not having any contact with this woman & as much as id love to take in all the babies & sort them & re home them to loving homes its just something i cant do, i dont have the time or money & im in the middle of moving soon too!
Which im hoping does'nt cause to much upset with my cats.

So a vet check is definetly on the menu... 
Also can anyone tell me what they think my bigger cat is, iv added a pic, his a year old now, black, yellow eyes, & sooo fluffy amazing personality, really talkative, he was given to me by someone who new nothing about cats & i feel in love with him he is so beautifull...


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like a persian black cat to me not 100% but almost matches google pictures










ears are slightly different


----------



## Rachel87 (Sep 8, 2010)

yeh i thought that when i got him but his face is alot more defined not flat at all so im not sure is there anywhere you can take your kittys/ cats to find out exactly what they are???


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

i heard you can get dna testing for your cat but not sure how much it is


----------

